# Meet up Location...



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

If anybody wants me to add other options, let me know!!!

I am happy to host in Stoke and can do any of the dates but can also suggest venues in stafford/stoke...

i am guessing that Rach/Gina could suggest venues in manchester/birmingham!

pem x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

once we have an idea of how many of us there will be I can think about possible venues. It'll only be me and Alex as Julie is working.


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there a date for this? x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali, There's a poll for dates a little further down. think I can only do 3rd May x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Would love to come to a meet up but may have to skip this one as we'll be starting d/r at the start of May and not sure yet when my scans and appointments will be! I hope you all have a fab time though.


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hoping we can get to this one and see some familar and new faces again! Stoke is good for us as my best friend lives in Stoke-on-Trent (is it the same place...doh!?) and we can utilise the visit 'up north'!!!!!! Think we can do first two dates, not the last as we'll be in the South of France.

Jo x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Stoke is Stoke on Trent Jo.....where does your friend live??


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Pem!!!!   Thought they were one of the same, but then it occurred to me that maybe Stoke was a suburb in Stoke-on-Trent! My friend lives between Sneyd Green and Endon, if that makes any sense to you! We always get terribly lost everytime we go up to see her, all those dual carriageways look the same!!!!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

It makes total sense...she lives very close to us then......I used to live in Stockton Brook if you know that...me and donna lived in Sneyd Green when first together and we now live in Birches Head....which is right next door to Sneyd Green...Is your friend a 'stokey' then??

Stoke on Trent is a funny city...it is a city made up of five towns, Stoke actually being one of them, so it is spread about and i guess very confusing to outsiders. Endon is in the Staffordshire Moorlands, lovely village...me and DP were going to move there..

we are happy to host a meet here...guess people will need a satnav/ a good head for directions...lol . will give it over the weekend and then sort it out!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay dokey...looks like's it's Stoke on the 29th May...Saturday. Fine with me....hope the weather's nice. Once I know who is coming, i will PM you my address details...do people want to volunteer to bring food.....and what time do people prefer...can i suggest about 3ish...any other suggestions happily accepted though.

I can make a nice cakey....and a nice pasta salad..(well hopefully it will be nice..lol)

Will look forward to seeing you all....Edie will be incredibly excited!

M2M - think we will be starting to DR at similar times...if you can make it we could compare headaches and bruises..lol


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Pem,

3rd of May was best for me but I'll check diaries with Julie and hopefully we'll be able to make 29th. Will let you know. If we come we will definitely bring food. So kind of you to host!!

Rach xxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

hope you can make it Rach...


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey,
We can come! What food do you want us to bring? 3pm ish is fine with us - or earlier/later if it suits others better. Thanks for hosting it.
See you all in a few weeks,
Lisa, Laura and Isaac. x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Unfortunately I am working all day on 29th so wont make this one, hopefully can make the next one!  Hope all are well and enjoying the nice weather!

Maggie
xx


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I've been voting on your meet up location and date and hope it's ok for me to come too ? I don't officially start down regging until 1st week in June so won't even have started this roller coaster properly but I've been lurking on here for over a year . I would love to meet you all and chat to those in the same boat .

Jody


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Jodylala

Everyone is welcome on meet ups the more the merrier,

I see you are from solihull quite local to us.

Emax


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

definitely the more the merrier..... 

 we won't be seeing you Mags....

Whateve food you like to eat lisa....  Can't wait to meet little Isaac!


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, we won't be able to make the 29th as thats the day we fly back from our hols. What a shame. Hopefully we'll be able to make the next one... xx


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance  

Steph29 I did notice your from Bromsgrove I go there quite often with work so yeah not that far away.

Jody


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry guys, it looks like we won't be making it to this one, which is a shame as it's local-ish and would have been great fun. 

Have a fab time. Hope to make the next one.

Gina. x


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi  

I just wondered if the meet up is still on

if it is please let me know what i need to bring, also I wanted to add I'll be driving from Solihull / birmingham so if anyone needs a lift pm me.

Jody


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

None of these places are good for us, neither of us drive and travel that far by public transport would be a nightmare with my two & bump!   

Maybe we could have another meet next year somewhere a little further south?

CLP


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Still on i think...only a samllamount of people coming i think...me (obviously..!!), Jodylala, lisa and DP and Isaac?? and Rach and fam....am i right...will pm you all with my address details unless others want to make it a different date so more people can make it...  

i am happy whatever!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, me and alex will def come but still trying to convince julie!! Anyone else coming? The couple I mentioned in 'advice for friend re high fsh' might be able to come if that'd be ok? 

Rach x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Be good to see u rach......more the merrier!


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

We might be able to make it after all but it'll probably be a last minute thing if that's OK?


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
Me, Laura and Isaac will be coming. Looking forward to it.   
Lisa x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Fab .... last minute is fine by us gina...! 

How are you Lisa Bearing up??

With there not being so many of us, i don't mind throwing a few bits together for a 'snacky' tea (that's an edie-ism...lol). Is anybody veggie or similar??

pem x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just checking the meet up's still on?
Pem - do you want to delegate us some food stuff/drink to bring? We're happy with whatever!

Lisa x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Still on for me....about 3pm ish  saturday...i would say bring along whatever you like to eat...i will pm people i think will be coming...anyone else, pm me and i will send you my address etc..

looking forward to it...

 

pem x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

We'll be there too   

Lisa, Laura and Isaac x


----------

